Google Cloud Outage - sinak
======
pinguinFromY
Cool. Can't play rocket league, discord doesn't work, google cloud dashboard
doesn't load, google stackdriver down so that means everyone monitoring
services with it doesn't do anything anymore.

> We are investigating a problem with Google Cloud Global Loadbalancers
> returning 502s

~~~
erjiin
I was in a middle of a win streak. Don't say me it wasn't intended.

------
pcunite
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17552418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17552418)

------
LinuxBender
Is there a link to any outage data, stats or status pages?

~~~
Vaanir
Discord: [https://status.discordapp.com/](https://status.discordapp.com/)

Investigating - We are investigating some connection and site loading issues.
The team is online and investigating, we will update when we know more. Jul
17, 12:18 PDT

Google: [https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18012)

------
ctz
Google app engine is down.

edit: which of course means
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/) is
showing all green.

